# Mount care



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a snow mount that the wings are turning yellow, is this ok or not ok?

Also any suggestions on dusting bird mounts, or is the old sliced bread still the best?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Turning yellow...Any smokers in the house? Is Sunlight reaching your bird? I know a lot of White birds will have a yellow tint when they come out of the wash from Iron deposits, but it shouldn't yellow after the fact! Is it grease maybe?


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Invector,
Did you ever determine what was the cause of discoloration?


----------

